# Difference between hot peel and hot split



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

So have always thought a hot peel and hot split transfer are the same thing. Well I am learning a hot split leaves half the ink on the paper and other half on the shirt but what about the hot peel? Does it have a adhesive backing like the cold peels? 

The reason I ask is because the hot splits from transfer express are called just that "hot split" and their hot peels called "goof proof" . I have read the goof proof has the adhesive backing. Is this common?

Secondly, is there a way to take away the rubbery feel of the cold peel? Ace transfers gave me a sample of their elastoflex which you can do at 265 degrees and they are great and durable but do feel super rubbery and tend to stick to itself after wash. Transfer express has a similar sample they call elastoprint which unfortunately cracked after a wash despite having the same directions as the acetransfers but ten degrees higher. I would have thought they were the same ink but I guess not since the acetransfer held up really nicely.

Lastly!! I did a test with the goof proof and the TE hotsplit transfers and the goof proof is nearly impossible to peel off with finger nails where as the hotsplit test tended to peel off in pieces quite easily if scrapped hard enough at the corners or edges. I did this will dk20s pretty firm pressure and temp tested at around 365-375ish throughout most spots. So despite the hotsplit feeling slightly thinner which is nice , i would stick to the goof proof if I was someone having choosing between the too. Again I cannot stress it enough, I could not scrape this off at all when doing it at their one direction of 365 for 4 seconds and also doing it as their other method of 340 at 10 seconds. It is important to note that I did test this on a triblend fabric which is 50% polyester 25% rayon and 15 % cotton. I also tested some left over transfers for dowling graphics. These hot peels would peel off on the triblends if scraped but not on the 50/50 shirts I had unless scraping a super thin corner (so material really does effect these hot peels for sure on if they ahdere well to the shirt). I will be testing acetransfers hotpeel transfers tomorrow to see how well they hold up to the scrap test lol. So despite this post is merely to ask a question I just want to give some advice for anyone doing triblend shirts. USE GOOF PROOF or ACETRANSFERS ELASTOFLEX , NOT HOT SPLIT!!!!

And dont get me wrong. I love dowling grapphics. They have great service and their transfers never have random crap dried up in the ink like Transfer Express, but these goof proof seriously have killer durability (scraping on the edges and washing) and regret not trying their samples sooner.


----------

